# دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات



## اميرررة (25 يوليو 2012)

*





كيفكم يا أحــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا بنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات





 اخواني كلامي منقول عن الاخصاية ندى ماس



 بصفتي وكيل لمنتجات ندى ماس بمصر والموزع المعتمد للدول العربية 







أولآ :



اقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد



ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله



بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري

وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه

والله على ما اقول شهيد .



ثانيــــــــــــــــآ :



اليوم جاْْت لكم بعلاج امن ومجرب وضمون 100 %





كريـــــــــــــــم البواسيـــــرالطبـــى













كلنا نعلم وخاصة من يعانون من البواسير شفاهم الله :متفكر:



بأن الآمها لايطاق اعاذكم الله



لكن مع الكريم الطبى للبواسير



وداعا" للاْلــــــــــــــم :مفتر:



لا للعمليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات 



وداعا" للاْحراج عند الكشف على الطبيب 





و هما عبارة عن منتجين



1) كريـــــــــــــم .



مرفق به طريقـــــــــــة الأستخــــــــــــــــــــدام









2) أعشــــــــاب .



مرفق به طريقـــــــــــة الأستخــــــــــــــــــــدام











و أليكـــــــــــــــــــــــم تجـــــارب البنـــــات و بكل صـــــدق

والله على ما أقول شهيد









:نطوط: :نطوط: :نطوط: :نطوط: :نطوط:









:نطوط: :نطوط: :نطوط: :نطوط: :نطوط:



شهادة اعتز فيها



ام ذكرى



موفقه ياندى



والله يابنا ت يشهد الله اني جربت حنتهاا تبع الفرد الون الاسود

وكانت النتائج رررررررررررررروعه وفعلا اعشاب طبيعيه

موفقه ندى وكفايه اخلاقها العاليه

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



أرسل أصلا بواسطة بوسى



ماشاء الله روووووووعه الله يوفقك يارب ندى

ويرزقك حبيبتى من حيث لا تحتسبى

لانك صراحه انسانه رائعه مع انى ما تعاملت معك سيطك

ما شاء الله واصل من كل البنات الى تعاملوا معاكى



الله يوفقك ويزيدك ديما يارب





:نطوط: :نطوط: :نطوط: :نطوط: :نطوط:









:نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط:





يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من





مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 





ماســة العرب 



فراشة ماس المصرية 







السعوديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة





( جده مكة المدينة المنورة الدمام الاحساء تبوك الجنوب )







الكويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت





قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 



المغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب 



سلطنـــــة عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــان



المغـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب



ليبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا





مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد





 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام مندوباتي مني على الخاص



او ستجدين ارقام المندوبين برابط موقعنا بملفنا الشخصي





وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 



طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه











او



عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري









ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه



ولبنـــــــــــــــــات السعوديـــــــــة



أليكم لليسر حساب الراجحى 













وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي





نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم







الأسم الثلاثي



رقم الجوال 



المدينة او الأمارة



المنطقة



الشارع



رقم البيت

ص ب



وللتواصل مع الاخصائية مباشرة 






اضغطي على الرابط ادناه



http://nadamasgroup.arabform.com/[/SIZ





COLOR="#FF0000"][/COLOR]*​


----------



## اميرررة (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك


----------



## اميرررة (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

اللــهم يا غني يا كريم يا ذا الفضل العظيم يا واسع العطاء والكرم اللهم أغننـي بحلالك واكفني بفضلك عمن سواك


----------



## اميرررة (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

يقول الرجل في المرأة ما يريد .. لكن المرأة تفعل في الرجل ما تريد !


----------



## اميرررة (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

استغفر الله والحمد لله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لآ إلـه إلاآنت سبحآنك آني كنت من آلظآلمين


----------



## اميرررة (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

اللهم يامقلب القلوب ويا مزيغ الابصار
ثبت قلبي على دينك 
اللهم لا تزع قلوبنا بعد اذ هديتنا 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الفتن 
ما ظهر منها وما بطن 
اللهم اربط على قلوبنا ولا تاخذنا
بما كسبت ايدينا


----------



## اميرررة (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

استغفر الله والحمد لله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لآ إلـه إلاآنت سبحآنك آني كنت من آلظآلمين


----------



## اميرررة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

اللــهم يا غني يا كريم يا ذا الفضل العظيم يا واسع العطاء والكرم اللهم أغننـي بحلالك واكفني بفضلك عمن سواك


----------



## اميرررة (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

اللهم إني أدعوك الله وأدعوك الرحمن وأدعوك البر الرحيم ، وأدعوك بأسمائك الحسنى كلها ماعلمت منها وما لم أعلم أن تغفر لي وترحمني


----------



## اميرررة (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني وهادني وعافني وارزقني .


----------



## اميرررة (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

اللــهم يا غني يا كريم يا ذا الفضل العظيم يا واسع العطاء والكرم اللهم أغننـي بحلالك واكفني بفضلك عمن سواك


----------



## اميرررة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

قال الله تعالى ( الإسراء 34 ) : { وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسؤولا }


----------



## اميرررة (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

اللهم قني شح نفسي واجعلني من المفلحين


----------



## اميرررة (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

· وعن جرير رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : ( من قرأ (( قل هو الله أحد ))

حين يدخل منزله نفتٍ الفقر عن أهل ذلك المنزل و الجيران ) أخرجه الحاكم


----------



## اميرررة (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*


----------



## اميرررة (9 يناير 2013)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه


----------



## اميرررة (21 يناير 2013)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

اللهم إني أسألك فواتح الخير ، وخواتـمه ، وجوامعه ، وأوله ، وظاهره ، وباطنه ، والدرجات العلى من الجنة


----------



## اميرررة (2 فبراير 2013)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ,سبحان االله العظيم انى كنت من الظالمين ,ولا اله الا الله


----------



## اميرررة (12 فبراير 2013)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات"


----------



## اميرررة (20 فبراير 2013)

*رد: دون جراحة علاج البواسير من ندى ماس و بتجارب البنات*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------

